# Balkan Ethnic Orchestra



## amberleaf (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi All 

Hope all are well , just wondering if anyone has any experience with Balkan Ethnic Orchestra?. I've watched all the walkthroughs and it seems quite good from this side. Any other library's like this around or in production to watch out for ?

Thanks in advance !!


----------

